# BSOD with usbccgp.sys



## scsvcs (Aug 24, 2012)

Lenovo E420 laptop Windows 7 Professional 64-bit and 4 GB RAM with a recent issue of BSODing every 10 minutes or so and the indication is a DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE in usbccgp.sys

Here is the results of the crash dump analysis:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.9200.16384 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\082412-23821-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available
DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff8a0`020abc32?
DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff8a0`024225f2?
DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff8a0`002096e2?
DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff800`00b9c3c0?
Symbol search path is: C:\Program Files\DebugDiag;C:\symcache
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a64000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02ca8670
Debug session time: Fri Aug 24 00:20:11.582 2012 (UTC - 7:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:53.018
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.............
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************
Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa800479e5c0, fffff80000b9c3d8, fffffa8007338010}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mssmbios.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mssmbios.sys
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\STREAM.SYS, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for STREAM.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for STREAM.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for usbccgp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for usbccgp.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys
Followup: MachineOwner
---------
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************
DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver has failed to complete a power IRP within a specific time (usually 10 minutes).
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800479e5c0, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80000b9c3d8, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8007338010, The blocked IRP
Debugging Details:
------------------

DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE: 3
DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa800671d060
IMAGE_NAME: usbccgp.sys
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4d8c0c0a
MODULE_NAME: usbccgp
FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88006737000 usbccgp
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR: 0x9F
PROCESS_NAME: System
CURRENT_IRQL: 2
TAG_NOT_DEFINED_c000000f: FFFFF80000BA2FB0
STACK_TEXT: 
fffff800`00b9c388 fffff800`02b4d6c2 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0479e5c0 fffff800`00b9c3d8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c390 fffff800`02aede3c : fffff800`00b9c4c0 fffff800`00b9c4c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34050
fffff800`00b9c430 fffff800`02aedcd6 : fffff800`02c8af20 00000000`0000b28a 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
fffff800`00b9c4a0 fffff800`02aedbbe : 00000001`a8fe0aef fffff800`00b9cb18 00000000`0000b28a fffff800`02c593c8 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9caf0 fffff800`02aed9a7 : 00000000`56ffb2c1 00000000`0000b28a 00000000`56ffb2cb 00000000`0000008a : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9cb90 fffff800`02adaeca : fffff800`02c55e80 fffff800`02c63cc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0430a588 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cc40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cc00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a

STACK_COMMAND: kb
FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_usbccgp.sys
BUCKET_ID: X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_usbccgp.sys
Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Now that I know WHAT is causing this, I need to know how to fix it. It seemed to start about a month ago and it has been getting steadily worse. I have downloaded the latest chipset drivers from Lenovo without fixing the issue. Thanks for any help you can provide in fixing this issue.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Please refer to the following thread and reply back here accordingly:  Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## scsvcs (Aug 24, 2012)

I downloaded the tools and attempted to run them, but the BSOD occurred before the tool could complete. I have not tried running them in Safe Mode yet though. Would running it in Safe Mode provide the detail that is needed?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, running it in safe mode should work just fine.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## scsvcs (Aug 24, 2012)

Attached are the zipped files you requested. Here are answers to the other questions that you had:

OS: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
Originally installed OS
OS was reinstalled on July 2, 2012 because of a virus infection (complete format of hard drive)
System purchased on August 3, 2011
Stock Lenovo E420 laptop


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Neat, thanks.

So as you can see, all of the 9F bugcheck dumps fault usbccgp.sys (USB Common Class Generic Parent Driver - Windows driver), which isn't correct as something ELSE is faulting that driver. Likely a 3rd party driver or a device connected via USB.

With that said, if we run an !irp on the blocked IRP (4th argument), we can now see this:


```
Unable to load image 5U877.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 5U877.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 5U877.sys
 \Driver\5U877
```
5U877.sys is the 5U877 UVC driver for Ricoh camera. Do you have the camera connected? If so, remove it and see if the BSOD's stop. Keep me updated on how the system behaves afterwards.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## scsvcs (Aug 24, 2012)

The camera is NOT connected and I have no idea how/when that driver was even loaded. Any way to just dump that driver? There is nothing connected to the laptop externally on any of the USB drives.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Of course.

Make a system restore real quick though before doing it JUST in case:



> Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point"


Navigate to c:\windows\system32\drivers and then find and rename 5U877.sys to 5U877.bak or .old. Whatever you want, really. Changing the name will break the driver.

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## scsvcs (Aug 24, 2012)

I think I figured it out. The RICOH drivers were for an SD card reader that is built into the unit. I had downloaded the drivers from the Lenovo website and installed them on the unit. I just removed those drivers and rebooted and I will see what happens now. Thanks for your help in uncovering the root cause.

Any clue where I might be able to find the right drivers for this device? I would think that the OEM website would be the best place to find drivers.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

That is absolutely correct.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

